# Poudre death



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Just read something on 9news about this. Anyone heard specifics,Mish falls again? Also read that it was a commercial group. Really sucks,could happen to any of us...

++Much vibes fellow riverrunner++


----------



## studytime (Oct 4, 2010)

Article here.

Rafter dies on Poudre River west of Fort Collins; circumstances unclear | The Coloradoan | coloradoan.com


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

I think one station did mention an island near the mish so that would be my assumption. Sucks big time.


----------



## robanna (Apr 20, 2004)

> Initial reports indicated the group was on a commercial rafting trip.


Rafting Accident Kills 1, Leaves 3 Stranded - Denver News Story - KMGH Denver


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

According to the 7 news article, it was RMA. Condolences to the family of the deceased, and best to the guide during this difficult time.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Condolences to family and friends. Terrible news, best wishes to all involved.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Apr 26, 2011)

that sucks. condolences to everyone involved... mish falls, right?? anyone know any specifics?? the poudre's big and only getting bigger; be safe out there everyone


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

Sorry to all involved. Be safe out there folks. Keeping everyone in our thoughts.


----------



## OleMissBoater (May 22, 2007)

Sad news. It's always unfortunate when the river gets hungry. 

Aside... Those people commenting on that article are ignorant rubes. It's always amazing to ms how ignorant the general public is a out our hobby.


----------



## TrevorHughes (Jun 23, 2011)

*Poudre/Mish Falls/Question from a reporter*

Folks, I'm a reporter for the Coloradoan working on the story about this rafting death. I was hoping someone might be willing to provide some details about what the conditions at Mish Falls are like right now. I won't be asking you to comment directly on this gentleman's death, but to help explain to our readers what this area is like.

You can reach me at [email protected].


----------



## prozoned (Jun 17, 2005)

TrevorHughes said:


> I was hoping someone might be willing to provide some details about what the conditions at Mish Falls are like right now.


Mish Falls is really fun right now! In a boat though, not swimming through it


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

The river is running fast and high but not at flood stage. A lot of people are backing down from the more challenging runs in favor of easier stretches of river at the moment, as evidenced by the daily river traffic. Thats not to say many capable boaters aren't still paddling(or swimming-joke to certain kayakers)it daily. The stretch where they went out is solid class 4 right now; fast, cold, continuous and little area to recover for a while from a swim or capsized boat there. A swim there would not be pleasant as the water moves so fast and there are several "holes" one could flush into.

Sad news indeed. My thoughts are with the family, friends and RMA folks.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

TrevorHughes said:


> Folks, I'm a reporter for the Coloradoan working on the story about this rafting death. I was hoping someone might be willing to provide some details about what the conditions at Mish Falls are like right now. I won't be asking you to comment directly on this gentleman's death, but to help explain to our readers what this area is like.
> 
> You can reach me at [email protected].


Nobody talk to the jackals, their stories are bad for all of us.


----------



## moose1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Easy randaddy at least he is making a solid attempt to learn the facts before blasting out a bs story.


----------



## cooljerk (Jun 18, 2006)

I disagree with Randdaddy, Trevor is a stand up guy. The media already has ahold of the story. At this point providing them with accurate information actually helps us all - the commercial companies, private boaters and the community at large.

I don't see any harm in being a steward for our sport.


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

I really hope the media and the news don't tear this situation apart. I give condolences to the family. And I hope the new owner of RMA (Ryan) I believe can work through this! As a new owner of a raft company, what happened today is my biggest fear, good luck Ryan I wish the best for you! And again I am thinking and praying for the family of the lost rafter!


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

I forgot one thing and to give the guides on that trip props. I know they did everything they could to revive the deceased! I am sorry that you had to go through that.


----------



## Marty (Oct 14, 2003)

*Terrible tragedy.*

Sincere condolences to family and friends.

Being a father on the water, I'm always mindful of the consequences of taking a swim, and of the other hazards in the river. Yes, the river is swift and cold, but I've had way more wide-eyed moments driving I25.

Best wishes to RMA and their guides involved with the trip and rescue. It's going to be a lot to work through. And thanks to the bystanders and rescue authorities for doing what they could.

-Marty


----------



## Brofer (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm really upset about all of this negative news hype about whitewater rafting this year in Colorado! Local news channels and papers seem to not have any ideas about what rafting high water is about and should stick to what they are good at- in giving crappy news and trying to scare everyone away from the rivers oh wait that's what they are doing! Things do happen and we deal with them and that's life! The river is to be respected by all and that include the idiots that like to say they report important info for your daily lives. Please stop the crap from piling up it's starting to smell!


----------



## JohnsMom (Aug 16, 2009)

So sad to hear about the loss of one of our fellow boaters. 
Our condolences to family, friends, and to the Guide and others in the raft....

Poudre River closed to tubes, small inflatable rafts:
Poudre River closed to tubes, small inflatable rafts, 6/11/2011 - Reporter-Herald, Loveland, Colo.


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

The local news media reports on rafting accidents in Colorado every season - high water or not. They typically report the facts, more or less as they get them, and relay safety warnings from the local authorities - sherriff depts, etc.

To the extent that they remind the general public that whitewater boating is a high risk sport, and a higher risk sport at big flows, what they're doing is more or less appropriate, in my view. Some people _should_ be scared away from the river this year - at least while we're experiencing historic runoff. 

Every death on the river is a tragedy. Condolences and best wishes to all involved, and friends/family. Terrible thing.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Apr 26, 2011)

so where'd they flip?? i read in the paper they rode up on a wall and flipped. was it tunnel/crystal wall or was it actually in mish falls?


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

I read in the Longmont paper this morning (Sat, 25 July) that the autopsy indicated death due to drowning AND complications due to heart disease. It looks like, with a stronger heart, the outcome might have been different.


----------

